# Middle Names?



## polo_princess

Does your child (or bump if you have chosen their name already) have a middle name?

If so .. what is it?


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Alyssa has two:
Jean - was hubby's mum's name
Pasechnick - my maiden name, which was very important to us to keep in the family.


----------



## jackiea85

Joseph's middle name is Richard, it's my OH's dad's name x


----------



## Diana

Gabriel Manuel and Christian Alejandro (both Spanish middle names to honor their father's Puerto Rican heritage).


----------



## Dizzy321

Rosie's middle name is Eve, just cause I love the name. Jack's is William, OH middle name x


----------



## Sinead

Bump will be Alexandra Reynold. Her middle name was my grandad's name and as I was really close to him I wanted to use that name, like the fact that its unusual too.


----------



## FEDup1981

Yes jacks is Martin after his daddy!


----------



## princess_bump

maddilynne's middle name is Hope - we both adore the name xx


----------



## ALY

Hollys is marie 
robyns is louise 
and samuels is alexander cos that is his dads middle name x


----------



## Sweetie

Brooklynn has two...

McKayla - This actually has a bit of a story behind it. A week before I was due we found out that the last concert a group called The Judds (mother daughter set) was going to do was at the Calgary Stampede. OH called up the host at the local radio station and said that (short story) would use the dj's name as part of LO's name if he could get us tickets for that night. We got tickets for right up front! and came up with McKayla as a feminized version of Mike he said we didn't have to but I thought it was only fair. Plus I really like the name

Ann - for her grandmas middle name


----------



## Laura--x

Maisies is Leigh... just cus we thought it went well lol


----------



## embo216

Lily's middle name is Rose after my great grandmother. 

If this new baby is a girl her middle name will be May because I love it! It it's a boy he will have my daddys name which was Vincent


----------



## Beth09

If my baby is a girl the middle names will be, Elaine May. Elaine for OH's Mum who passed away and May for my Gran as i love her to bits!

For a boy they will be Terry William. Terry for OH and William for my Dad who passed away!


----------



## Becky

Jacob has 2 Aaron Oliver x


----------



## polo_princess

Brooke doesnt have one ... i dont have a middle name and neither does OH so we didnt see the point iykwim


----------



## Donna35

Bump will be Jason John - the middle name is OH's dad's name


----------



## Charlotte-j

jessica's middle name is emily :)


----------



## faille

Violet's is Megan.

Mainly because they were the only 2 names of my list that OH liked, so she was either going to be Violet Megan or Megan Violet - depending on whether we thought Violet suited her or not lol

Everyone I know except my mum has a middle name so it's just "normal" for us


----------



## amylw1

eldest is jarred lee, lil man is mackenzie tyler and baby is going to be blake ethan or IF turns out to be a girl teegan may-rose


----------



## MrsO29

I don't have one, but always wanted one!

My daughters is Louise.
We can't decide on Bumps yet, we had a hard enough time picking a first name!!


----------



## Kimboowee

Thomas - after OHs little brother
James - Cos its my dads, grandads, great grandads, great great grandads name and so on!!!


----------



## lollylou1

Grace - my friend was pregnant and lost her baby at 23 weeks and she named her grace so it was in memory of her

Lou
xxx


----------



## FierceAngel

luisa has two

nicole - the name oh picked as i picked luisa

Pierina- after my grandmother who lost her battle to cancer 6 weeks before luisa was born :cry:


----------



## aidensxmomma

I think it's pretty typical for kids in the states to have middle names...anyways...

Aiden's middle name is Thomas, which is his daddy's first name.

This little one's middle name with be Ann, which is my OH's mom's middle name and my grandma's middle name. However, she still has no first name. :rofl:


----------



## debralouise

You have all chosen such beautiful names for such lovely reasons. 
I chose Olivia simply because we liked it! xxxx


----------



## Floralaura

I have Joshua Matthew Edward..Joshua cause i liked it..Matthew as his Dads name is Matthew, Edward as his Dads MN is Edward, his Dads Dads first name is Edward, My Brothers middle name is Edward and my Grandads middle name was Edward..he was going to be Joshua Edward..until the registrar pointed out he would be J.E.W so i quickly added Matthew..


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Jessica has two also, Norma after my mum who lost her battle with breast cancer in 1993, and Margaret after Shaun's mum, so she has both her nanny's names. Not the conventional 'pretty' names but have real meaning to us as a family.
For me personally middle names are not particularly important as you never really use them so I used them more to honour family members and so that Jess will be forever linked to her nannies :)


----------



## lisa35

Chelsea Elizabeth after my mum and William Alexander after my dad. If this baby is a girl she will be having Joan after my OH mum who sadly passed away when he was 16.


----------



## bambikate

Olivia :D x x


----------



## Jemma_x

Connors middle name is Edward after my grandad who i was really close to but sadly passed away 3 years ago


----------



## Tezzy

Rhys doesnt.. his name is John-Rhys but its all his first name although it sounds like two LOL

and Ffions is Lowri!


----------



## AppleBlossom

Grace's middle name is Bethany. (unfortunately) she has her dad's surname which is only one syllable so I needed to give her a slightly longer middle name so her full name didn't sound so fierce lol


----------



## lauzliddle

Alfie's is David after my dad :)


----------



## Jellybean2009

Olivers middle name will be William after my grandad and my hubbys grandad who have sadly passed away but thankfully had the same name


----------



## Mervs Mum

Hebe's middle name is Ellan.....it's the same as Kerry/Leedsforever's little girl Courtney's.....we copied it off her.....with permission :lol:

Kerry can explain where it comes from although it's not that hard to work out.....:blush:

:D


----------



## bluebell

Jay's middle name is David after his dad :D

xx


----------



## tasha41

Elyse's middle name is Maureen.
I'm not happy with it TBH lol but OH was really adamant about it, so I let him have his way. It's his aunt's name.


----------



## MUMOF5

All mines middle names are named after family

Shani Rose (after my great nan who passed away few days after Shani was born)
Sofia Kelly (after me!!)
Franklin Ben (after o/h)
Sonny John-Paul (after my dad and o/h dad)
Evie Grace (my o/h great nan)
New baby will be Madeline May (both names after both my nans) or Joseph Arthur (after o/h dearly departed grandad)


----------



## Vickie

Hannah Michelle Vinki

I wanted an English middle name, Stan wanted a Chinese middle name so we ended up with two. We let my mom choose the English middle name and his mom choose Hannah's Chinese middle name


----------



## mommyof3co

Landon has 2 middle names...William for my dad and Eric for Landon's dad
Casen has 1, Robert for my grandfather and brother
Hayden has 1 Noah, he was named after mark's dad who is Henry Newton but we didn't care for either name so we took initials


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

Lexi has 2, her name is lexi louise victoria, i liked louise, but its my sisters middle name so my other sister felt left out so i used hers too lol, but i do really like it so im not all that fussed lol xxx


----------



## sarah0108

Harriets middle name is Sarah

after me and also OH's mum is called sarah and all the way down his family and some of his sisters they all have sarah in their name, so it kinda fitted.

Also we couldnt pick another middle name anyway haha :)


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Maley has Melissa....which is the same as my middle name :cloud9:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Phoebes was Alexandra - because my grandads and dads middle name is alexander

we chose Alexander as a first name after his sister and grandads but his middle name is Matthew which is his uncles middle name.


----------



## Mynx

Elisha's middle name is Faye. I chose that because it sounded nice with her first name. 

This baby will have the middle name Carol after my mum who died of breast cancer nearly 4 years ago or Antony after my younger brother who died 3 years ago. 
I agree that middle names are a nice way of honouring someone close to you and keeping their name alive in your life.


----------



## danni2609

Kaitlins is Grace....We thought it was pretty and went well with her name we tend to call her Kaitlin Grace too:)

Isabelles are Amelia Rose...again v.pretty and liked them both so had both:lol:


----------



## Mitsuko

Our kids will probably have two middle names as it is the tradition in Belgium and France. It's either gonna be the godparents' names or the grandparents' name, we haven't discussed that yet. 

Middle names are very rarely used over here. It's very different from the US/Uk where it seems you almost use middle names on a daily basis.


----------



## lyndsey3010

Cooper's is Charles, same as his Daddy's


----------



## reallytinyamy

its tradition in Marks family for the first boy to have the dads name as its middle name, so a boy would have been Finlay Mark.

we just carried on that way and went for my name as her middle name, so she is Chloe Amy


----------



## hollyjadebear

Joni-Mai has Maria for her middle name... I don't know why my OH chose Maria, the only thing I can think of is his life long endurance of "The Sound of Music" brainwashing him into it... MIL is a massive Julie Andrews fanatic so I guess I have her to blame really?

Joni-Mai was named after my nan and aunt who were both Joan but were both at some point in their lives called Joni, both of whom passed away and were very special to me. My other nan thinks Mai was in honour of her (even though I didn't know her middle name was May...) So we go along with that too.


----------



## ChloesMummy

Chloe's is Lianna, seen a car with it written on the back and I loved it and it turned out to be part of my mums name Linda and mines Alana.

Charlotte's is Grace I really like it and its OH's Nans name.


----------



## JennTheMomma

Boy- Garatoni (family name)

Girl- Celeste, Bella or Rose


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Aidan's middle name is James
xx


----------



## Heavenx

Sophia has 2, Mary - after my Nan on my Mums side and Anne - after my husbands nan also on his Mums side.


----------



## Serene123

Marie


----------



## Samantha675

Richard - his Great-grandfather, Grandfather and Step-Grandfather are all Richard. As much as I don't like the name, I had to give in to my DH.


----------



## BlackBerry25

Grace, thanks to BnB lol. I couldn't think of anything that went with Helena. I have an awesome Great Aunt Grace, and one of my fav songs is The Grace by NWL, so it worked.

Otherwise I would have went with no middle name.


----------



## Samantha675

wendino said:


> Grace, thanks to BnB lol. I couldn't think of anything that went with Helena. I have an awesome Great Aunt Grace, and one of my fav songs is The Grace by NWL, so it worked.
> 
> Otherwise I would have went with no middle name.

I like Grace a lot. I saw it with Olivia in a newsletter and fell in love with Olivia Grace for a girl. So pretty.


----------



## Tiff

Both my OH and I have two middle names, as does Claire:

Laura - OH's best friend, who passed away 2 years ago
Ivie - One of my middle names.

We each picked one. :)


----------



## sam#3

Anais has Jane because my grandmother, mother and me all have it so i wanted to carry it on.
Dylan has John which is my dads middle name too and Harry has Charles which is steves real dads middle name and hes never met him but we agreed it would be nice use his name


----------



## BlackBerry25

Samantha675 said:


> wendino said:
> 
> 
> Grace, thanks to BnB lol. I couldn't think of anything that went with Helena. I have an awesome Great Aunt Grace, and one of my fav songs is The Grace by NWL, so it worked.
> 
> Otherwise I would have went with no middle name.
> 
> I like Grace a lot. I saw it with Olivia in a newsletter and fell in love with Olivia Grace for a girl. So pretty.Click to expand...

I was just watching that tv show Olivia about the pig. :rofl: I love the name Olivia too.


----------



## sparkle

Cormack has lots!
he has William (after OH's grandfather) Horatio (because we loved it) and Jian-Hou (his chinese G grandma gave him his chinese name!)


----------



## Tilly

Bethanie's middle name is Lara
We still need a middle name for Mia!


----------



## xJG30

Peter :)


----------



## dizzyspells

My two both have middle names

Mia Kate

Finnlay Elijah (pretty sure we are going with this middle name!)x


----------



## mummytobe

Goin to name my lil girl Alyssa with middle name Magdelena-Jane, Magdelena after my mum who passed away when i was young and Jane after OHs mum whos been like a mother to me. I think its nice to try and keep names in the family :)


----------



## ~KACI~

Yep, both of mine have 2, as you can see in my sig.

Katharina is my middle name and my nan and aunty's have it aswell, ethne was OH's nans name who mostly brought him up.

Alexander was OH's grandads name who he was very close to, and samuel is my dads grandads name:) 
I never meant for them both to have such long names though:dohh: Especially as the surname is long aswell!


----------



## nataliecn

Thomas - but only because it flowed nice with Grady and his last name!


----------



## Tasha

Morgan's middle name is William cos my OH middle name is that, and his, and his dad and so on.

Naomi-Mae doesnt have a middle name as it is all one name but Mae just went with Naomi nicely.

Honey doesnt have a middle name as I thought it was a strong enough name on its own.

Kaysie's middle name is Blossom, I think it has a nice ring to it, very pretty and Blossom was a middle name I considered for Honey.


----------



## Lottie86

Findlay's middle name is Aaron (pronounced Air-on not Arran!!!)


----------



## PixieKitty

Yep :) Daniel (his Dad's name)


----------



## teal

Mine will have a middle name :)


----------



## Tilly

dizzyspells said:


> My two both have middle names
> 
> Mia Kate
> 
> Finnlay Elijah (pretty sure we are going with this middle name!)x

Tempted to steal you name idea as it's so hard to find something to go with Mia. I did think of Katie, but wasn't sure. Kate is is very pretty..


----------



## muminlove

Mum changed our surname when I was little and didnt like my middle name with new surname so she dropped it, growing up I was always to jealous of my friends having beautiful middle names!
So yes our son has a middle name, Cael Quinn .Quinn was my partners nickname and I just happened to love it, would have loved it as a first name (or middle name) for a girl too!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Grace - my middle name


----------



## bubbles

Ed is Edward John (after my dad) Charles (after DH's grandad). We get told it's a very regal old fasioned name


----------



## flutterbylge

yes, as im Turkish and my OH British, we called our baby Riley Sarp, one English and one Turkish name..


----------

